# excision of lipoma



## jenmar (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello...doc excised 2 lipomas, one on the posterior neck and the other on the chest wall. Both locations code to 21552 excision, tumor, soft tissue of neck or anterior thorax, subcutaneous; 3 cm or greater. Can I code 21552 and 21552-59? (separate incisions).
Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## bethh05 (Jun 11, 2013)

That is correct, as long as two separate incisions was performed.


----------



## jenmar (Jun 11, 2013)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks so much


----------

